# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Interesantes articulos en venta o intercambio

## Moñiño

Vendo o cambio los siguientes articulos:


BOLSA Y HUEVO (20 EUROS):

El mago muestra una bolsa vacia y hace aparecer un huevo que momentos despues vuelve a desaparecer en un gran efecto comico. Sin uso (me junte con dos juegos)

Gastos de envio en funcion del pedido. Consultad.
Todo el lote: 30 euros mas gasto.

Acepto posibles intercambios si me interesara el material.


PERIODICO ROTO RECOMPUESTO AUTOMATICO DE ROBERT BAXT 95 EUROS:

El mago cómico Robert Baxt ha creado un sistema práctico, cómodo y directo para realizar el efecto sin ningún tipo de preapración eleborada.
Sacado de su rutina premiada de la FISM.
Se monta en menos de 30 segundos y no necesitas usar pegamentos, alambres, hojas duplicadas etc... Los gimmicks hacen ese trabajo por ti.
El periódico se rompe en docenas de pequeñas piezas y con un simple chasquido queda recompuesto.
El pack viene con los gimmicks y DVd explicativo con la rutina comercial y cómica de Robert Baxt, así como su presentación y manejo.
Incluye un certificado númerado con los derechos para poder presentarlo en TV., según para quién o según en que condiciones puede ser util o no, pero ya que viene incluido no se lo vamos a devolver...
Atencion:
El sistema no son trozos sueltos que se juntan y forman un periódico completo como otras versiones, este periódico se muestra entero y se rompe en trozos para luego ser recompuesto.
POCO USADO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHeH-FJg6T4

UNIVERSAL CON GLASS  12

te gustaría hacer aparecer o desaparecer una moneda sin nisiquiera tocarla?
¿te gustaría hacer que una moneda cambiase de lugar con otra sin tocarlas?
Con Universal Coin Glass ahora es posible. Un vaso fabricado en plástico duro transparente (para facilitar el transporte y evitar roturas innecesarias) muy resistente y con una preparación especial.
Un espectador deja caer una moneda en el vaso y, segundos más tarde, la moneda ha desaparecido para aparecer en otro lugar.
Una moneda prestada se deja caer en el vaso y se transforma mágicamente en otra diferente.
Cientos de efectos posibles con este milagro de la magia.  SIN USO
Consultadme gastos de envio salvo Todo el lote 120 con los gastos ya incluidos.

----------

